# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Presa y embalse de Oyola.

## jlois

Hace ya algún tiempo había hecho referencia a este embalse en el hilo que trataba sobre el río Oyola en el que se encuentra situado:

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...entorno-minero.

Hoy vuelvo sobre esta presa al haber recorrido buena parte de su entorno en el día de ayer, en un día magnífico en el que el tiempo fué benigno y dónde sólo las nieblas se adueñaron del valle que se abre al paso de este río y del embalse que lo encabeza.

Primero colocaré la ficha de los datos aportados por SEPREM:

DATOS GENERALES

Nombre de la Presa:	OYOLA
Otro Nombre:	
En fase de:	Explotación
Titular de la presa:	AYUNTAMIENTO DE BARACALDO
Proyectista:	A-URIARTE
Categoría según riesgo:	
Fin de las obras:	31-12-1965
Recrecimiento:	--
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0496340 - 4791102
Usos del embalse:	Abastecimiento - - 
Usuarios:	- - 

DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS

Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	5,050
Aportación media anual (hm3):	0,000
Precipitación media anual (mm):	0,000
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	22,000

PRESA

Tipo de Presa:	Gravedad
Altura desde cimientos (m):	41,000
Longitud de coronación (m):	132,500
Cota coronación (m):	308,500
Cota cimentación (m):	267,300
Cota cauce (m):	271,400
Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	43,000
Nº de desagües:	000
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	- 
Nº de aliviaderos:	001
Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	22,000 - 
Regulación:	No, Labio fijo - 

DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS

Rio de ubicación:	CUADRO, EL
Municipio:	BARAKALDO
Vertiente:	C.I. PAÍS VASCO

http://www.seprem.es/ficha.php?idpresa=769&p=30

Os remito a las imágenes ya publicadas en el hilo sobre el río Oyola para ver la presa desde un punto más cercano al que en esta ocasión pude llegar...

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...entorno-minero.

Desde las proximidades de La Arboleda y recorriendo buena parte de la Senda Minera , este era el aspecto del embalse...



Como se puede comprobar, el nivel del embalse también sufre un acusado descenso, aunque por la pequeña capacidad de su vaso, si llegasen una serie de lluvias como las que estos días está sacudiendo buena parte del este de la península, a buen seguro que se llenaría completamente...



La cola del embalse se encuentra en el fondo de este valle al que llegan entre otros el arroyo El Cuadro...

 

Ascendiendo por la loma que nos irá llevando hasta el Alto Mendibil ( 548 m.) podemos ver la parte derecha del valle en el que se encierra la presa y el embalse de Oyola...



Las nieblas intentan ocultar el cordal que recorre desde el Pico Mayor ( 740 m.) hasta La Nevera ( 811 m.)...



... y desde La Nevera se llega a observar la prominencia del Ganerán ( 823 m.)...



... y siguiendo la panorámica de las imágenes, tras esta población equina, las nubes ocultan las profundidades del rió Oyola antes de llegar a la población de El Regato...



Antes de llegar a la cima del Alto Mendibil, la Senda Minera nos acerca a esta Corta que se abre a cielo abierto sobre el valle ...



...Lástima que unas imágenes como estas no den totalmente la profundidad y la espectacularidad de este enclave de la historia minera vizcaina...



El río Oyola, la minería del hierro, la presa de Oyola... los alrededores de La Arboleda, La Reineta, Triano, Gallarta... No se trata de un paisaje alpino, se trata de la montaña vasca, única y singular.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas gracias Jose Luis.

Vaya maravilla de paisajes que tenéis por el norte.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

> El militante ecologista Javier Vázquez ya tiene preparada la maleta. Dentro hay poca ropa y unos cuantos documentos, todos ellos con la palabra maldita: lindano. Esta semana, Vázquez realizará un viaje relámpago a Bruselas para denunciar ante la Comisión de Peticiones del Parlamento Europeo que el agua que llega a las viviendas de miles de vascos está contaminada por esa peligrosa sustancia química, cuyos efectos cancerígenos han sido reconocidos en diversos estudios.
> 
> Tal como informó Público hace algunas semanas, Vázquez es uno más de los 100.000 vizcaínos que beben, cocinan y se duchan con agua proveniente del pantano de Oiola, un punto de captación que ha registrado diversos episodios de contaminación por lindano. El tema cobra especial gravedad en la localidad deBarakaldo, donde toda la población se abastece por medio de dicho embalse. También existe preocupación en el vecino pueblo de Sestao, ya que al menos uno de sus principales barrios, conocido por el nombre de Kueto, también recibiría agua de ese pantano, perteneciente al ayuntamiento baracaldés.
> 
> Durante el mes enero volvió a entrar lindano al pantano, tal como ya había ocurrido en febrero, noviembre y diciembre del año pasado, señala Vázquez a Público. Sus acusaciones se amparan en las analíticas de la Agencia Vasca del Agua, un organismo que según denuncia el ecologista le resta importancia al asunto. Ni siquiera se están realizando estudios del sedimento y la biota, tal como marca la normativa desde 2012″, sostiene. Paradójicamente, la Diputación Foral de Bizkaia prohíbe la pesca en dicho embalse, aunque se permite extraer agua para consumo humano.
> 
> Estas denuncias formarán parte de la artillería que Vázquez desplegará el próximo martes y miércoles en Bruselas. El primer día transmitirá la preocupación de vecinos y ecologistas a varias europarlamentarias, entre las que se encontrará la también vizcaína Izaskun Bilbao (PNV). Durante el segundo y último día de su visita a la capital belga, este integrante de Ekologistak Martxan (filial vasca de Ecologistas en Acción) podrá exponer la situación ante la Comisión de Peticiones del Parlamento Europeo. Entre sus integrantes figura otro vizcaíno, el ex concejal bilbaíno Carlos Iturgaiz (PP).
> Incumplimientos
> 
> ...


http://iniciativadebate.org/2014/03/...el-pais-vasco/

----------

frfmfrfm (18-mar-2014),JMTrigos (18-mar-2014)

----------

